# Milton mullet fishing



## kwik 1 (Mar 24, 2010)

I heard a rumor that someone poured something in the mullet hole at the old beer joint to run the fish off and also put two sets of box springs in the water at another spot. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

My dad (also in andalusia) heard the same rumor....


----------



## kwik 1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe its just a rumor seems noone in that area knows anything about it.


----------

